

Hacker Dumps Up to 23,000 Government Emails on the Dark Web - smacktoward
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hacker-dumps-up-to-23000-government-emails-on-the-dark-web

======
bediger4000
Beyond the "anyone who's data got dumped is blackmailable!" moral panic, this
episode should (but probably won't) serve as a cautionary tale. That is, if
you build a big enough treasure trove, lots of folks will try to loot that
treasure.

"So what?" you say. "I'm not Smaug the Dragon!" Yes, but the USA's
"intelligence community" has been building up the biggest treasure trove
_ever_ , complete with information that would allow utter disgrace, ruination
and blackmail of everyone in the world, not just US Government contractors and
employees. Do you think that someone, Russians, Iranians, Romanian Hackers,
Nigerian Princes, won't sooner or later get into the NSA/FBI's trove? Are you
willing to bet on that?

